# Fergie Attacked



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/12092007/58/premier-league-fergie-assaulted-train-station.html

Kicked in the shins!!!! Thats not getting attacked


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Aw, the guy lived.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Aw, the guy lived.


**** you!

Lol.

Got attacked by a Chelsea fan, probably.

Or maybe scouser scum.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It wouldn't of been a scouser, because he would of done more than kick him in the balls


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> Or maybe scouser scum.


Id say probably 75% of this board are scousers at the moment....Watch your step mr IMY :fight:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

marc said:


> Id say probably 75% of this board are *scouser SCUM* at the moment....Watch your step mr IMY :fight:


Fixed 4 u.

When you walk through a storm

Hold your head up high,

And don't be afraid of the dark.

At the end of a storm,

There's a golden sky,

And the sweet silver song of a lark.

Walk on through the wind, Walk on through the rain,

Though your dreams be tossed and blown...

Walk on, walk on, with hope in your heart,

And you'll never walk alone... You'll never walk alone.

Walk on, walk on, with hope in your heart,

And you'll never walk alone...

You'll never walk alone


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Typical Man U fan ey. Bitter and not from Manchester.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Imy said:


> Fixed 4 u.


:fu:....Great song that imy well done lad


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

JayC said:


> Typical Man U fan ey. Bitter and not from Manchester.


I am from Manchester, asshole.

And whoever edited my post should contract lupus, or something.

I hate you guys.

Side note, You'll Never Walk Alone is a great song to listen to when the Anfield crowd are singing it. =P


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

you love us really dont lie


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah Imy is a good Manc, one of the ones who actually admits we're a good team  .

Oh, and Everton, do us a favour tomorrow


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Would love to, but it seems I'm benching tomorrow.

Will get the players to do you a favour, though.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm asking Everton to do the favour, not you guys


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Gtfo.


----------

